
Ask HN: What things should we encrypt that we might not think to? - arikr
Eg emails, messages, HDD contents.<p>What are other things that might severely reduce privacy if not encrypted?<p>CLOUD Act inspired :(
======
anotheryou
Even before encryption, just what is plain public is scary. I'm really worried
of AI scraping all my social media profiles and linking them together.

As soon as AI understands more of the content, it will be easy to tie accounts
together by obscure data points like "active on HN and has been in a small
village in southern brasil in late 2012."

Anything that is public by default is a problem, especially if combined with
the private messages of whatever you use most (FB/whatsapp/telegram).

------
rajasuba
Encrypting more sensitive information like account password, credit card
numbers (if you are going to store it somewhere) is primary. Encrypting the
data stored at rest in hdd's are necessary too.

Other than this encrypting processed data or meta data information can
considered to be secondary..

------
tomerbd
Which things do you encrypt that we should not ;) ?

------
joefarish
DNS traffic

